# Has anyone installed a Revolution into a USAT GP-38 or GP-9?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I finally got my GP-38 open and now I am not sure how to proceed with installing a Revolution into it. While I am sure that I can eventually figure it out it would be a lot easier if someone has already done it or can point me to instructions preferably with a wiring diagram on how to do it.

This loco has a Sierra Soundtraxx sound system I put into it and I do have a Sierra adapter board that I will be installing in it.

Before posting this I ran a search but could not find any previous posts about Revolution installations into USAT locomotives such as the GP-38, GP-9 and NW-2.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
You do realise that this is the battery power forum??


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree it just sounds like another sales pitch for the Revo again. kinda funny but this thread was posted on the Aristo forum and the answer was posted there were it should be. common sense tells you when someone want info on a aristo item that they would go there 1st No? Kinda funny how this is the 3rd thread today to start about the Revo.......... Can we say consultant WORK..........


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 06 Jun 2010 05:50 PM 
I agree it just sounds like another sales pitch for the Revo again. kinda funny but this thread was posted on the Aristo forum and the answer was posted there were it should be. common sense tells you when someone want info on a aristo item that they would go there 1st No? Kinda funny how this is the 3rd thread today to start about the Revo.......... Can we say consultant WORK..........

Been a lot of that lately ... much cheaper than full page color ads I guess.







(And now we will have another 16 replies and 3 more threads denying it and beating us up, and that will just keep help the "Revo" post count up there.) Oh well ...


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

My comments are emphatically not a criticism of a REVO promotion. After all Jerry has assured us he has no financial incentives to promote REVO. 

It is more to do with the about face Jerry is taking from his (in the past) declared, and sometimes vitriolic, hatred of battery power. 
I wonder what has caused this sudden conversion? 
I do not see any road signs pointing to Damascus.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Well i do know that im new around here but i find it very odd and troubling that all these Revo threads started by one person and kept going by the same person. I for one did buy into all the hype about the Revo and then got a very rude awakining when i received it as to how it didnt work as advertised and how much more money i needed to spend to get it to work. In the end i ended up sending it back for repairs along with the loco a few time and they couldnt make it work either.So i returned it to my Dealer and got my money back. I usually dont do forum politics but i joined a club last year and i have been learning a lot from the people in it. I was told by a few that when i went online to some of the forums that there were people that would help you if needed and then there wer people that had a ajenda for posting and it wasnt about helping people it was about selling for certain manufactures and i found this to be very upsetting to say the least. When i come to these forums and ask for help i thought that i would be helped and not tryed to be sold something whether it worked or not just to forward a certain manufactures products at any cost in this case mine. I have found that most of the people on these forums are very helpful and will go out of there way to do anything they can to help with any problems i might have and im very greatful for that. But i was told about some people to watch out for that thay were only out to sell the hype. I have been on a # of forums and it does seem that these same people do try to sway you with no reguard to you or your $.
Johnn


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 06 Jun 2010 05:10 PM 
Jerry, 
You do realize that this is the battery power forum?? 

Actually Tony the forum title says RC/Battery Operations.

If the Revolution should not be listed under RC then where do you suggest that it should be listed?

Jerry


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't suggest you couldn't list it here. 
Please feel free to list it wherever you choose. 

Why the sudden conversion to battery power, when you seem to have so enthusiastically embraced the REVO for track power in other threads? 

My point is, as explained above, in the past, you have been vehemently opposed to battery power of any kind for Large Scale tains.


----------



## Casey Jones (Jan 13, 2010)

I tried that revalution thingy the other day and I flat didn't care for it. It was to hard to use after we tipped a few









What would be a alcohol/drinker friendly rc system??

I'm a newbie and have noticed a lot of new ravelution topics..way to many like the manufacturer is trying to take over this fine site..personally I think Aristo makes junk!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Well children, let me try to explain the facts of life to you.

MLS is a PUBLIC FORUM. I have been a member for more years than I can remember. I happen to be a LIFE MEMBER. Just as any member (paid or not) I have the RIGHT to post whatever I feel like posting and you have the right to read my postings or to ignore them.

If I feel like posting here on MLS and also on the Aristo Forum that is my right and my privilege and I could not care less whether someone likes or does not like where I choose to post something. What are you? My parole officer or just a busybody who has nothing better to do with your time than to follow me around? If you don't like what I do and I am not violating MLS guidelines then I would suggest that you go start your own forum and make up your own rules.

I frankly do not have the slightest concern about what your opinions of my motives are because my motives are NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS. In truth if your LIES had any truth to them it would make no difference. If the LIES were true and I somehow was in the employ of Aristo-Craft why would I deny it and what difference would it make? If anything my comments would have the validity of representing Aristo-Craft (which they do not) and I would have access to internal Aristo-Craft confidential and technical assistance which would mean that I would not be coming here to ask questions because I would already have the answers. 

I find it rather strange that the OWNER of a company that manufacturers products competitive with the Revolution thinks he has a right to question why I am posting on the RC/Battery Power forum. Does he perhaps think that he owns this forum? The last I heard RC stands for Radio Control and the Revolution is Radio Control. The forum is NOT for Radio Control but only if also using Battery Power. 
"It is more to do with the about face Jerry is taking from his (in the past) declared, and sometimes vitriolic, hatred of battery power. I wonder what has caused this sudden conversion?"


Actually Tony, nothing has changed. I still hate batteries.









Actually I say this more tongue in cheek because I really do understand why battery power is the best choice for a lot of people. Battery power is totally impractical for my layouts but I will occasionally use it if and when it suits me. The only time I get "vitriolic" is when I lose patience with those who refuse to respect my right to buy what I want and stupidly tell me that I "need" to switch to battery power. I get vitriolic with anyone who thinks they have the right to tell me what I must do with my money.

By the same token I am getting rather fed up with a few individual's insulting and childish attempts to suggest if not outright claim as a fact that I am somehow in the pay of Aristo-Craft.

Someone said something about looking for help and not finding it and another said something about trying to sell Aristo-Craft products. 
In the first place I do what I do to resolve issues that I have with my toy trains. If what I do happens to be of value to someone else that is great but I am retired and I do not have a job. The jobs I do not have include any sort of obligation or responsibility to help anyone else with their problems. If you have a problem with Aristo-Craft - call them because your problems (because I am NOT in the pay of Aristo-Craft) are not my problems.


If you look at the topic title you will see that I am asking about installations into USA Trains - NOT Aristo-Craft Trains. I would not expect the Aristo-Craft forum to be the best source of information regarding wiring circuits of USA trains. 
As for anyone buying or not buying Aristo-Craft trains this topic is somewhat clear to anyone who can read that I own and am installing the Revolution in USAT GP-9, GP-38 and NW-2. These ARE NOT Aristo-Craft products but perhaps that means that I am also getting paid by USAT to promote their trains.

Whether someone else elects to buy Aristo-Craft or other brands is a personal choice. If I happen to like and buy Aristo-Craft trains and someone questions my motives, to quote Clark Gable "Frankly my dear, I don't give a ****."

Actually I would like to invite my self-appointed critics to put their money where their oversize mouths are. Because I have paid for every Aristo-Craft and other train stuff I own I also have receipts for everything. I have a little challenge for you. I will put up $1,000 CASH and hand it to an unbiased referee if you will do the same. I will then provide that referee with paid receipts for everything I have posted anything about. If I fail to come up with the receipts you keep my $1,000 and if I do come up with the receipts I keep your $1,000. If that is not enough I will make the same offer and up it to $10,000 CASH.

Now once and for all, PUT UP OR SHUT UP!

Am I upset. Not particularly. I just get tired of dealing with LIARS. After all I am not taking the slightest risk in my offer but I suspect they will chicken out and not put up a dime and not shut their LYING mouths.

Personal attacks are prohibited on most forums. I am not attacking anyone but I am getting tired of the absolutely false personal attacks some people think it is OK to make without the slightest justification.

Gee, back when I was employed my employer would have been really upset if I said something like this but since I don't work for anyone I don't need anyone's approval to write this. 

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

You tell em Jerry. 

The question could have easily, and consistently, been placed in the usual forums you contribute to. 
Given that up until now every other thread regarding the REVO has been specifically for track power I was wondering, of all times now, why it is you are having a sudden conversion to battery power. 
No need to get personal with a perfectly legitimate question from me. 
I have not made any suggestion that you are part of the Kool Aide brigade. I take your word for it you are not.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Go get 'em tiger


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I will open up my USA GP7/9 that I converted to track and battery power RC. I replaced the headlights, cab light and marker lights with LEDs but I did keep the directional colors and original PCBs. The LEDs are so much brighter and IMHO more realistic. I also set it up so I could flash the headlights as a non prototypical ditch light eventually. I do need to make that little add-on board... It is one of my favorites to run and since I take it to many different layouts it is track/battery switchable. I have been tempted to install batteries but haven't had the time so the MU plug(s) is frequently used. MU plugs on both ends for operation in either direction or with power daisy chained from other locos in a consist.


----------



## Casey Jones (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay Mr. Lifetime Member..I guess that us & others are supposed to be impressed by that?? If not then why else did you go to the trouble of telling all of us that? I rather tend to believe that your full of yourself.

But let's not stop there Mr. Lifetime Member..So now everybody that confronts you is a liar?? 
Let's see now I did read your post over on Lewis's site about this very topic and it was answered. But your comeback is like why would you get good info about a USA install oer on Arsto..Then why did you post it over there in the first place? And we're the liars??

To me you are doing the double posting to promote the Revolution and nothing more..where's your proof such as documented information...heck even a picture or two would suffice esp. of all your installs.

But NO..I"M A LIFETIME MEMBER..or how about I WAS A LGB MODERATOR!! Now that is hiilarious and BFD.

If Lewis wants his stuff promoted so bad over here then he should be a MAN and apologize to MLS over the sh*t that he started back some what 8-10 years ago? Then he should get the balls to help sponsor MLS and not have some Aristo bitch promote his products for him. 

That's how I feel and if you don't like it too bad as this is a public forum.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 06 Jun 2010 09:33 PM 
You tell em Jerry. 

The question could have easily, and consistently, been placed in the usual forums you contribute to. 
Given that up until now every other thread regarding the REVO has been specifically for track power I was wondering, of all times now, why it is you are having a sudden conversion to battery power. 
No need to get personal with a perfectly legitimate question from me. 
I have not made any suggestion that you are part of the Kool Aide brigade. I take your word for it you are not. 

Tony, The fact is that I am not sure exactly where the Revolution fits in. The Trackside I would put under Traditional Power but since the Revolution, unlike MTS/DCC and DCS does not function based on a track signal but rather based on an airborne signal (plus the fact that so many are installed for battery operations) it seemed more logical to post under Radio Control. You questioned why I was posting under this topic.

No, I am not suddenly converting to battery power even though I did post a question a long time ago about making a NW-2 into a battery powered switcher (I decided that perhaps the limited space inside a NW-2 would be insufficient to hold a Revolution and a battery pack and a sound system).

My comments were a generalized response to multiple challenges about why I post what I post and where I post it which I think is up to the moderators to question (if anyone).

I appreciate your taking my word for the fact that I am what I say that I am.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure the REVO is able to be battery powered. That is not what I am talking about. 
REVO just like the RCS or Locolinc systems, are a form of Command Control. Just not the system known as DCC. 

DCC is not exclusively a through the rails method of Command control. There are many DCC systems that are also being used as battery only systems. It seems to me that nowadays all of the control systems fit across boundaries and are not limited to any one means of powering. 

Personally it makes more sense to me to have somewhat different forum headings that we have at present, for the multitude of powering methods. 
Say: 
1. Traditional analogue track power. 
2. Track powered command control. 
3. Battery powered command control. 

That way any of the systems could be discussed in an environment that suits the method of powering, rather than one particular method accusing another of being interlopers. 

I am intrigued as to why it is right now you are making the entry into battery R/C after holding such strident contrary views for so long. 

By the way. I have long been able to fit RCS - BELTROL R/C equipment + batteries + sound in an NW-2. Even if the REVO is too big to do so easily.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Casey Jones on 06 Jun 2010 11:06 PM 
But let's not stop there Mr. Lifetime Member..So now everybody that confronts you is a liar?? 
Let's see now I did read your post over on Lewis's site about this very topic and it was answered. But your comeback is like why would you get good info about a USA install oer on Arsto..Then why did you post it over there in the first place? And we're the liars??

To me you are doing the double posting to promote the Revolution and nothing more..where's your proof such as documented information...heck even a picture or two would suffice esp. of all your installs.




The only people I was and am referring to as liars are those who intentionally or ignorantly accuse me of things that are a lie. If you have never falsely said or suggested that I am somehow paid by Aristo-Craft for saying or doing anything then there would be no reason for my reference to liars to apply to you.


If I have a question and I am hoping for a quick answer (because I am in the middle of a project and I do not know what to do next) I often elect to post my question on multiple forums to get the fastest answer. If I say that I am a life member and former moderator it is not bragging. It is to remind people that I have a right to post and that I have posted and moderated discussions of products competitive with Aristo-Craft.

The truth is that while my question was answered on the Aristo forum it was not answered in a way that addressed and answered my questions because the wiring of a USAT loco is different from the wiring of an Aristo-Craft locomotive. Among other things the LEDs are different and the Revolution is not set up to deal with 3 wire LEDs.

As for Lewis, if you have an issue with him I would suggest that you take it up with him. Telling me about an issue between you and Lewis or Aristo-Craft is a waste of your time and mine.

As for sponsoring MLS that again is an issue that does not concern me other than when there was a conflict between MLS and Aristo-Craft years ago I volunteered to pay for a MLS booth at the ECLSTS and actually I did personally pay for the MLS booth at the ECLSTS show the following year.

I cannot win. If I post photos I am accused of bragging and now because I did not post a lot of photos, proof is being demanded. 

How is this:














































Jerry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Gentlemen, civility, please. By definition, this is not a "public" forum. It is a privately owned, moderated forum with rules governing members' conduct. Innuendo and speculation surrounding any forum members' posts given the context can be considered a personal attack. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Casey Jones on 06 Jun 2010 08:45 PM 


What would be a alcohol/drinker friendly rc system??

That's putting the cart before the horse, first you had better find rubber trains! Then install one of Del's Critter controls, assuming you can turn it on and off............

Reminds me of after spending a month in Antartica and as I was showing my freinds at the tavern, pics I had taken, a young fellow spoke up; Are there any bars down there? 
...No. 
What did you do for fun?

The experience was the fun!

John


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 07 Jun 2010 06:17 AM 
Sure the REVO is able to be battery powered. That is not what I am talking about. 
REVO just like the RCS or Locolinc systems, are a form of Command Control. Just not the system known as DCC. 

DCC is not exclusively a through the rails method of Command control. There are many DCC systems that are also being used as battery only systems. It seems to me that nowadays all of the control systems fit across boundaries and are not limited to any one means of powering. 

Personally it makes more sense to me to have somewhat different forum headings that we have at present, for the multitude of powering methods. 
Say: 
1. Traditional analogue track power. 
2. Track powered command control. 
3. Battery powered command control. 

That way any of the systems could be discussed in an environment that suits the method of powering, rather than one particular method accusing another of being interlopers. 

I am intrigued as to why it is right now you are making the entry into battery R/C after holding such strident contrary views for so long. 

By the way. I have long been able to fit RCS - BELTROL R/C equipment + batteries + sound in an NW-2. Even if the REVO is too big to do so easily. 




Hi Tony,

I have said it before and I will say it again that I have never made any attempt to seek out or compare any of the many radio control systems available including the multitude of DCC systems. I have never made any sort of claim or ever suggested that any one system (including the Revolution) is any better than any of the others. If anyone assumes that my discussions of the Revolution represents a recommendation or representation on my part that the Revolution is superior to any and all the other systems they have not read what I said very well.

I was never willing to pay for DCS but because my MTH O Gauge and later G Gauge locos came with it (free) I bought into it. The remotes came free with the G Gauge Challengers. Now that I have it, I like DCS a lot. I don't recommend it because I don't know enough about what other people are looking for to be qualified to recommend how they should spend their money.

I was never willing to pay for MTS but when LGB started putting free decoders into the LGB locomotives I was buying I bought into it because I already owned most of what I needed to use it. Still I don't recommend it for the same reasons. Later I bought a Massoth Navigator and decoders which I think are among the very best but again I never bothered to compare them with the other brands and I also bought a bunch of cheap MRC decoders. Still no recommendations.

The old Train Engineers were relatively inexpensive. I have used them for years but I leave it to others to decide if they want to buy them.

Same thing with Bridgewerks UR remotes.

When it came to the Revolution, it was out for a long time before I saw one. I bought E-8's because I prefer the look of EMD diesels over the look of Alco diesels. Other members of our club bought Revolutions and brought them over to run on our club (my) layouts. When I realized how easy it would be to put Revolutions into the E-8's I bought them. 

I am in the middle of rural Arkansas and hundreds of miles from the nearest large scale dealer. I have no local access to see and try various large scale products so I just buy what I have an opportunity to try and perhaps decide that I like it. It is unimportant to me if someone else does or does not buy a Revolution or RCS or NEC or whatever Del sells. Its their money so I wish them well but if they buy a Revolution or RCS or NEC or whatever and end up unhappy with it I might try to help them figure out a problem (if they ask me). Beyond that, no one is ever going to be able to blame me for their being unhappy with whatever they bought because I DO NOT tell others what they should spend THEIR money on and I AM NOT responsible for decisions others make regarding what they buy.

You and Del sell products competitive with the Revolution. I have never seen or tried them (if I have I have forgotten). It would be really stupid for me to suggest that the Revolution is better than whatever it is that you sell. Greg is happy with NEC products. I have never seen or tried the QSI or NEC products he discusses so again it would be dumb for me to suggest that the Revolution is better than QSI/NEC. 

The truth is that I know nothing about the RCS or Locolink systems. I may have used one if Airwire is Locolink but beyond pushing buttons I was told to push I know nothing about them or how they do or do not compare with the Revolution.

Everyone seems to want to read way too much into what I post. I do not profess to be and I am NOT any sort of expert on anything including the Revolution (I don't even know yet if I can turn the lights off with the remote). Just because I installed a bunch of Revolutions and I use those Revolution controlled locos I have just a little bit of experience multiplied by a dozen or so times. If someone asked me to put on a seminar about the Revolution I would do it if no one better qualified was available. I could and would do the same thing for MTS, DCC, DCS and I have done it with track power. These are nothing more than a bunch of toy trains with various options on how to make them go chuff chuff, woo woo and ding ding. 

I am Retired. I am 66 years old and I spend my free time playing with or talking about my toy trains. The fact that I live in an old house, drive old cars and choose to spend my retirement income on toy trains is nobody's business but mine. How my opinions seem to drive some folks off the deep end is beyond my comprehension. If someone has an issue with anyone who owns or works for a toy train manufacturer or the products from that manufacturer there is only one fact that is important to me. They did NOT buy whatever it is that they are mad about from me. They are welcome to rant and rave all they want about anything they want but since I had nothing to do with whatever it is that they want to rant and rave about I would appreciate it if they would direct their anger to somewhere appropriate and that ain't me because I really don't...

Getting to your questions.

I agree that it might be better if MLS had better topic descriptions but there is so much overlap that I doubt that your suggestion would work . For me the Revolution represents Track powered command control but for most owners it would probably fall under battery powered command control. Perhaps there would be a better category but if so I would have a hard time defining it. 

That leads to your other question about why I am suddenly making an entry into radio controlled battery systems after having strident contrary views for so long. The answer is easy both to say and to confirm. If you look back as long as you like you will never find me speaking against battery power unless and until someone provided me with unwelcome and uninvited advice telling me that I should convert to battery power. You will also find equally strident contrary views when and only when someone provided me with unwelcome and uninvited advice telling me that I should convert to DCC. 

As for entering radio controlled battery systems you can blame Aristo-Craft for that. After I bought the E-8's I discovered that a flip of a switch would convert them to battery power. Then came the Revolution which made the only extra expense the cost of a battery. When I found six Shark hand vacuum cleaners at a surplus store I realized that I could get six 14.4 volt Ni-Cad batteries along with chargers for $10.00 each (six for $60).

That is my typical way of making decisions. I got a battery capable loco without paying a dime extra for it or putting any work into it, a battery capable Revolution at no extra cost and a $10.00 battery and charger. 

Some decisions are so cheap I cannot resist the temptation.

Cheers,

Jerry

PS I ran Bubba's battery powered USAT Hudson with his Airwire system for days and days. I loved it. I don't hate batteries when they are cheap or when someone else is paying for them.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Getting back to the subject of this topic "Has anyone installed a Revolution into a USAT GP-38 or GP-9?" we can pretty much put this to rest as I have found the information I was looking for.

It turns out that I was correct in guessing that the three and four wire cables coming from the USAT mother board were something that could complicate the installation of a Revolution into the GP-38 (or GP-9 I can never remember which is which). Lets just say the MoPac one.

The Revolution adapter for non-Plug and Play interfaces only has 3 wires beyond the track and motor wires. They are a common, front light and rear light.

With 3 wire LEDs, to do a complete installation on the USAT loco would be more effort than I am willing to put into it. Instead I am just going to connect the Revolution between the track leads and the mother board. As for the rest of the loco it will function the same as if I was running track power to it.

The answer did not come from this forum or the Aristo forum but from an engineer who knew that there is such a thing as a 3 wire LED and how it works.

This has been a long drawn out confrontation over absolutely nothing. All I wanted and all I needed to know was what the 3 and 4 wires going from the USAT mother board did and if they were compatible with the Revolution.

A one sentence reply of "No, you cannot control those 3 and 4 wire circuits with the 3 wires from the Revolution" is all that I needed to hear.

Now the Revolution is installed. All it took was to unplug 4 wires, plug in 4 different wires and use four crimp connectors. 

For all the comments only one person bothered to make the slightest attempt to help me "I will open up my USA GP7/9 that I converted to track and battery power RC."

Thanks a lot,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By rmcintir on 06 Jun 2010 10:13 PM 
I will open up my USA GP7/9 that I converted to track and battery power RC. I replaced the headlights, cab light and marker lights with LEDs but I did keep the directional colors and original PCBs. The LEDs are so much brighter and IMHO more realistic. I also set it up so I could flash the headlights as a non prototypical ditch light eventually. I do need to make that little add-on board... It is one of my favorites to run and since I take it to many different layouts it is track/battery switchable. I have been tempted to install batteries but haven't had the time so the MU plug(s) is frequently used. MU plugs on both ends for operation in either direction or with power daisy chained from other locos in a consist. 

I wanted to thank you for your offer to help. As things developed I found out what I needed to know about the LEDs and I have decided to leave those circuits alone so there is no need to open your USA GP7/9 for me.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I left the directional lighting alone keeping it attached to the motor output in my GP7/9. That seems to be the best way to go if you want to keep bicolor LEDs working. When I replaced the headlights I put a bit of black caulk behind the lights to keep any interior lighting from shining through. Stray interior lighting is surprisingly noticeable at night. I wish I had taken pictures of it when it was apart. Good luck on the install.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

So Jerry is now a convert to battery power. 

That is all I wanted to know. Welcome to the singular all round best way of powering Large Scale model trains. Indoors or outdoors. 

As to the long "confrontation" as you put it. That was a direct result of being so defensive as to the reasons for going with battery power. 
Whilst others suspect Jerry of being a "stooge" for AristoCraft, it is hardly the position of the rest of us, but, given his often virulent attacks in the past on our favourite method of propulsion, it did seem a bit odd that he should so suddenly embrace the medium, given that he is now a (very) vocal supporter of the REVO for on board use with constant track voltage as the power source. 

I look forward to more examples of his new found enthusiasm appearing sooner rather than later. 
Time will tell.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Laissez faire


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Laissez faire indeed.

More like Laissez BS, given Jerry has posted this: "I should have mentioned that my installation was going to be for track power"[/b] under the same subject heading at the AristoCraft forum.

So it was to be track power all along and this sojourn into battery power really does look like just a blatant attempt to gain some publicity for his pet project.
Nothing wrong with that mind you. 
But, a bit of honesty and a bit less of the "OH WOUNDED ME" palaver would not have hurt from the outset.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 09 Jun 2010 08:15 AM 
Laissez faire indeed.

More like Laissez BS, given Jerry has posted this: "I should have mentioned that my installation was going to be for track power"[/b] under the same subject heading at the AristoCraft forum.

So it was to be track power all along and this sojourn into battery power really does look like just a blatant attempt to gain some publicity for his pet project.
Nothing wrong with that mind you. 
But, a bit of honesty and a bit less of the "OH WOUNDED ME" palaver would not have hurt from the outset.











Darn Tony,

Give it a rest.

Look back and I SAID: 

"Actually Tony the forum title says RC/Battery Operations. 

If the Revolution should not be listed under *RC* then where do you suggest that it should be listed?"

I was TELLING YOU that I was posting on this forum because *I was posting under the RC - as in RADIO CONTROL!*

I WAS NOT and I never implied that I was converting to battery power. I even went so far as to say:

Actually Tony, *nothing has changed*. I still hate batteries.









Please note that I have often said that I hate batteries. *I have NEVER said that I hate battery power*. Like everyone, my vehicles start by batteries, my cell and wireless phones work on batteries, my TV remotes run on batteries and even the sound systems on my track powered trains are supported by batteries. *I hate my dependence on batteries* but not to the point that my need for and appreciation for what those battery powered devices can do for me. *I have NEVER spoken out against Battery Power* because I have never been opposed to it anymore than I am opposed to any method that anyone wants to run THEIR trains. I just get "vitriolic" about Battery Power when someone tries to tell me that I should convert to batteries because I have made it very clear that I do not have the slightest interest in personally converting to Battery Power.


I even tried to send you a private email to clarify the issue because I thought perhaps you had mistaken what I was saying but all I got was:











I even went to your website to try to send you an email (you can have the free publicity):








http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Tony1.jpg

but I saw no way to send you an email.

I find it absolutely amazing that here you, the owner of a company who has often posted on this and other forums promoting the specific brand of radio control and battery powered products that you make and sell, have the nerve to accuse me of promoting a competitive product which I am not promoting - I am discussing a product that I bought and use. Unlike you, I am not the manufacturer, representative or dealer for the products I discuss - and which i have purchased with my own money.

If I was promoting a competitive product (which I am not) I would not be doing anything different from what you do today, yesterday, last week, last year and on and on and on. If I wanted to promote a competitive product I would have every right to do so and not hide it or apologize to anyone for promoting it. 

When I said Laissez faire







I was actually trying to be nice to you. Since I was unable to contact you by email I was trying to politely suggest that you leave the issue of me "converting" to battery power alone because if that was the direction you were heading I wanted to let you know not to make a big deal out of it because it just was not so. I have bent over backward to avoid saying anything that could be interpreted as being anti-battery power or anti-RCS.

If you want to quote what I say on another forum remember that people here will not know how that quote came about.

I was asked by someone who did not know me "Jerry, are these track power or battery power installations?" 

If he had known me he would not have needed to ask the question (I hate batteries - remember). I realized that I was asking for help from others who also did not know me so to clarify the situation I replied "First I would like to say "Thank You" to everyone who has replied. I should have mentioned that my installation was going to be for track power."

On this topic I thought I had made it pretty clear (and I would have guessed that you especially would have known) that I was talking about track power. I am too old and my memory is too bad to bother with playing silly games. If someone wants to follow me around different forums they are welcome to do so. Personally I don't think my activities are that interesting and I would not waste my time doing it. Besides if I ever somehow contradict myself I would not care because today is different from yesterday and I probably would not remember (or care) what I said somewhere yesterday.

*I was trying to let this topic die a quiet death* because I had accomplished what I had set out to do (figure out how to put a Revolution into a USAT GP-38). I keep getting attacked for long discussions about the Revolution yet it is those who attack the topics who often are the very people who keep those topics at the top of the Active Topics list - exactly like this has done.

Where in this topic have I said a single word about a single feature of the Revolution or said one word to promote it?

If the topic instead had been "Has anyone installed RCS into a USAT GP-38 or GP-9?" I doubt anyone would have attacked me or RCS.

Why the difference? Is the Revolution not entitled to the same level of support and freedom of discussion as RCS? Is a MLS member who likes the Revolution not entitled the same freedom to discuss it as someone who likes RCS? If a discussion about one or the other results in a lot of people viewing it, is that not good for MLS? Is that not the purpose of MLS? 

I was talking about installing an Aristo-Craft Revolution into a USA Trains GP-38 that included a Soundtraxx Sierra sound system. That means my project is 1/3 Aristo-Craft, 1/3 USA Trains and 1/3 Soundtraxx Sierra. The Revolution represents approximately 20% of the value of the products I started this topic about. Nobody complained about USA Trains and nobody complained about Soundtraxx Sierra. 100% of the complaints were about my mentioning 20% of my project. There was NO RESPECT SHOWN for the fact that I wanted to install MY Aristo-Craft Revolution into MY USA Trains GP-38 with MY Sierra Soundtraxx sound system. 

If the moderators do not see anything wrong with a radio control device such as the Revolution being discussed under RC/Battery Operations then there is nothing wrong with discussing it here - even though that was not my intention.

I tried to be nice to you and then I get attacked for my effort.

Tony, I was honest from the start. Are you honest enough to admit it?

Jerry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, gentlemen, this topic has run its course. The original question has been answered. I suggest we let this die the quiet death it deserves. (not so subtle hint...) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gentlemen, 
This is becoming Silly! 

The pot is calling the kettle black. 

Many names in this thread have promoted favorites or products in these forums... So What? 

Batteries or track!!!!I run both and have gotten nasty comments from both sides...(insert a non affected smiey here) like water off a duck's back, I let it go. 

I wish you both could too. 

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Evidently, y'all can't get the hint. (Not direceted at any of the recent above posts--but of deleted ones) This board will not tolerate personal attacks. Everyone is free to express their personal opinions of products, without having to endure baseless claims of bias or conflict of interests. This thread is locked. 

Later, 

K


----------

